# Just awful. Poor pony.



## Meowy Catkin (31 October 2017)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/pony-found-strung-assault-broom-handle-636350


----------



## JennBags (31 October 2017)

Why would anyone do that?  It's incomprehensible


----------



## DabDab (31 October 2017)

that's just so awful. Why do humans do these things?


----------



## Cecile (31 October 2017)

Just disgusting and so awful, the people who did this really have to be found as they are wired up wrongly


----------



## maggie62 (31 October 2017)

Difficult to comprehend the despicable action of some people. We are supposed to be a nation of 'animal lovers'.....this really demonstrates that there are a number of sick individuals who take pleasure in hurting poor defenceless animals. The reason for these actions are beyond any understanding. The only thing that we can think is that there are far more caring and compassionate people around than there are of these sadistic individuals.


----------



## *Sahara (31 October 2017)

Disgusting


----------



## cobsarefab (31 October 2017)

It's horrible the things people will do. It makes me feel sick. Fingers crossed she gets her sparkle back


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (31 October 2017)

Faracat said:



http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/pony-found-strung-assault-broom-handle-636350

Click to expand...


That poor poor pony 



Sick b4stewards  I know where I would be putting the broom handle and rest assured most of it would be out of sight. I would then throw the lunge line over the rafters  and the clip end would be through the  end of their privates and then hoist them up and leave them


----------



## Cecile (31 October 2017)

ILuvCowparsely said:



			That poor poor pony 



Sick b4stewards  I know where I would be putting the broom handle and rest assured most of it would be out of sight. I would then throw the lunge line over the rafters  and the clip end would be through the  end of their privates and then hoist them up and leave them
		
Click to expand...

As above ^^
After I read the story I thought if I ever found anyone doing anything remotely like that the thought of prison would be absolutely no deterrent to me, they really are oxygen thieves


----------



## Ceriann (1 November 2017)

I just don't understand the thought process of anyone who can inflict this sort of pain and distress.  What do they get out of it.

The law on animal cruelty needs to change - we live in a society that is now focussing on bad behaviour, bullying, harassment etc (which I'm not knocking).  We need to make this sort of thing completely unacceptable and clamp down it hard.  These people know they'll get away with it even if caught - it has to stop.


----------



## alainax (1 November 2017)

People who are capable of that are too dangerous to be allowed in normal society. If you can do something so heinous to another living being, then god only knows what you can do to children, women or people in general.


----------



## asmp (1 November 2017)

Words fail me.  I just couldn't leave my horse at that yard anymore knowing the sick
people are still out there.

Have sentences been increased lately for animal cruelty?  If not, we should start up a petition


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 November 2017)

alainax said:



			People who are capable of that are too dangerous to be allowed in normal society. If you can do something so heinous to another living being, then god only knows what you can do to children, women or people in general.
		
Click to expand...

it's actually a fact that a lot of violent criminals start there sick attacks on animals before inflicting themselves on other people, it's quite scary to think what these scumbag's would be capable of doing to a human being.


----------



## YorksG (1 November 2017)

This is an horrific story. I wonder if it was a group of adolescents, with one who is the driving force and others who get "swept along". There is a phenomena known as "risky shift" where a group will behave in far worse, more criminal ways, than any one individual in the group would on their own. I do think it is imperative that this group are apprehended quickly, before they go on to harm any thing or anyone else.


----------



## Bradsmum (1 November 2017)

I nearly cried when I read this yesterday.  How can anyone be so cruel and sick.


----------



## tristar (2 November 2017)

they do it because they think they will get away with it, and very often do.


----------



## Double_choc_lab (2 November 2017)

What sickening brutality.  Worringly only about 20 miles away.


----------



## Goldenstar (3 November 2017)

alainax said:



			People who are capable of that are too dangerous to be allowed in normal society. If you can do something so heinous to another living being, then god only knows what you can do to children, women or people in general.
		
Click to expand...

Start on animal move on to people ..evil thugs .


----------



## ozpoz (3 November 2017)

alainax said:



			People who are capable of that are too dangerous to be allowed in normal society. If you can do something so heinous to another living being, then god only knows what you can do to children, women or people in general.
		
Click to expand...

This.

Poor pony and owners.


----------

